# Term Limits



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

With the inability for these guys (both parties) in Washington to pass a meaningful illegal alien bill I think it is time to put different people in Washington. The republicans want cheap labor for business profits, and the democrats will come up with special programs in effect buying the votes of illegal aliens with you blood, sweat, and money. It is time to get rid of career politicians because they are more interested in their political longevity than they are the United States.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

I am personally torn on the subject of term limits. There are politicians that need to go, but the best means to implement term limits is via the election process. Why place an artifical time limit on the length a person can serve? If the citizens of a given political entity want a given person to represent them, why should they not be allowed to elect them?

For instance, it is my opinion that Ted Kennedy out grew his usefullness many, many years ago. People like Strum Thurmond did to. However, I am not a constituent of Kennedy's, so I don't have a say in the matter.

The same goes for the presidency. Why should there be a limit of two terms if the U.S. citizens are happy with the job a person is doing in the office. I know the fear is that the president will become too powerful, but the citizens can always elect a replacement if they are unhappy with the current office holder.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I agree with BD, except I would rather see a 6 or 8 year single term for the president combined with a line item veto so they would not have to worry about being reelected and could make hard but poitically unpopular decisions.

The big benefit would be non professional politicians would be able to actually do things in the best interest of the country because they wouldn't be considering the politics of every decision.

Of course our idiot voters might not take the time to understand who they are electing and then nothing will change.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> The same goes for the presidency. Why should there be a limit of two terms if the U.S. citizens are happy with the job a person is doing in the office. I know the fear is that the president will become too powerful, but the citizens can always elect a replacement if they are unhappy with the current office holder.


Because over time a singular leader can get drunk with power and begin to abuse it. Elections can be rigged and people can have the wool drawn over their eyes. With the term limit there is far less chance of this, and would require far more radical and obvious change to gain despotic power.

As to Congress, it is far harder to get drunk with power when you are one of 525 members. Congressmen do not carry nearly the weight of the president and are far less of a threat when it comes to becoming a tyrant.

If you force people out of office too rapidly you get radical change that could possibly stretch the country so thin it snaps.

You must realize as well that Congress operates on a system of pork barreling and log rolling. Although many people are displeased by this, it is the way the system works, and it is beneficial to the American people. Congresmen are always willing to do casework for their constituents to ensure their reelection, and we the people get out of it new water treatment plants and the like.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I've been in favor of term limits since ol Burdick practically died from old age while serving North Dakota. I'm sure he was more than half senile by the time he stepped down. I absolutely despise career politicians, they are not worth spit. :evil:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

All I have to say right now is Robert Byrd, his time is long overdue. I wonder if MT,and indsport will agree with me this time :lol:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

MT said


> As to Congress, it is far harder to get drunk with power when you are one of 525 members.


You are absolutlly 110% WRONG It is evident you never watch the seasoned veterans on the national news. A very sickening sight to say the least.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I watch CSPAN more than anything else. I have certainly seen them, but for all of their verbal fury they can do little without the consent of their fellow Congressmen. A president can act without consent from anyone in many cases.


----------

